# Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger



## Schmale (23. August 2012)

Petri!

Ich will mir die Tage die Stippruten zum Bissanzeiger umbasteln.

In einer guten Lektüre steht diesbezüglich geschrieben, dass man ein 8cm langes PVC Röhrchen mit einem Durchmesser von 2mm nehmen sollte .

Meine Heimwerkerkreativität lässt aber ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, daher bitte ich um einen Tipp wo ich so ein Röhrchen herbekommen könnte. 


Mfg


----------



## Windelwilli (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Hört sich nach 'nem Lutscher- oder Lollistiel an.


----------



## carpfreak1990 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Hey,

Nimm doch einfach Schrumpfschlauch. Hab ich auch genommen.

gruß
Jonas


----------



## Duke Nukem (23. August 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*



Schmale schrieb:


> ... ein 8cm langes PVC Röhrchen mit einem Durchmesser von 2mm ...



Ich weiß jetzt nicht wozu Du das brauchst, aber vieleicht hilft Dir ein Q-Tip.


Andreas


----------



## Boedchen (24. August 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Als Bügel nimmst du VA Schweissdraht,
Zum befestigen holst du dir 3:1 Schrumpfschlauch 
Vorteil bei Schrumpfschläuchen über 2:1 Schrumpfung ist das du Variabler bist 
Die dinger giebt es gar in Flurozierend


----------



## Schmale (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

ich hätte da nochmal eine frage zu...^^

wie macht ihr den "drahtbogen" kenntlich, damit ihr nachts auch noch seht wo ihr die schnur einhängen müsst ?


mfg


----------



## Küstenfuchs (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Moin!

Eigentlich ist es nicht nötig, die Bügel gesondert kenntlich zu machen, da du automatisch mit der Kopflampe hochleuchtest.
Meine z. B. sind gelb pulverbeschichtet, das sieht man sehr gut im Lampenlicht. Wenn du dennoch etwas unternehmen möchtest, ist der Tipp mit Flou-Schrumpfschlauch sehr gut.


----------



## HAKSE (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Kann da nicht jemand mal eine Bastelanleitung ins Netz stellen? Ich interesiere mich zum Beispiel auch dafür weiss nur nicht so recht wie ich das Dreibein und die Stippen umbauen soll...


----------



## N00blikE05 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Hey,

ich kann mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen wie das aussehen soll. Kann jemand ein Bild hochladen?

gruß


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Kann da nicht jemand mal eine Bastelanleitung ins Netz stellen? Ich interesiere mich zum Beispiel auch dafür weiss nur nicht so recht wie ich das Dreibein und die Stippen umbauen soll...


 
Genau dabei kräuselt sich auch meine Stirn.
Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, wie das aussehen soll.
So ein handelsübliches Brandungsdreibein hat ja in der Regel Aufnahmen für 2 Ruten. Heißt ja, ich bräuchte auch 2 Bissanzeiger-Stippen. Aber wohin damit? Die müssen doch auch irgendwo fest stehen.
Oder nimmt man pro Brandungsrute ein Brandungsdreibein mit der dazugehörigen Stippe in der zweiten Aufnahme?#c

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## Duke Nukem (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

10 sec. googeln ist mal wieder zuviel verlangt. #d

http://shop.mega-angelcenter.de/Bissanzeigerstippe


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Also muss man das Dreibein trotzdem umbauen, oder ein Tripod benutzen, wenn ich für Stippen *und* Ruten eine vernünftige Auflage auf dem selben Dreibein haben will.

Außerdem ist das auf dem kleinen Bildchen nicht wirklich gut zu erkennen...


----------



## Schmale (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

ich bau meins gleich mal & schiess nen paar fotos...


----------



## Schmale (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*


----------



## Schmale (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*


----------



## Schmale (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*


----------



## Windelwilli (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Hammergeil!

Beantwortet alle meine Fragen, vielen Dank!!#6

Gruß, Andreas#h


----------



## N00blikE05 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Okeeeeee!
Also wenn man einen Biss hat dreht sich dieses Drahtding um oder sieht man einfach die Spitze von der Stippe wackeln?


----------



## paulbarsch (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

man sieht die spitze von der stippe eindeutig ausschlagen,da dort ja auch ein knicklicht befestigt wird!
zur befestigung der stippe kannst du auch ganz normales klebeband nehmen und es an der querstange(oben) des dreibeins befestigen!

gruss andreas


----------



## N00blikE05 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Super!!!! Man lernt nie aus :q. Danke!!!


----------



## maflomi01 (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

leute last euch sagen das ist eine geile sache aber achtet mal darauf das die stippen spitzen oben nicht zu nah an der anderen stippen spitze steht sonst hängt man die schnur in beide stippen ein ( das war mein Problem in der Nacht hab immer wieder die schnur in beide eingehängt und hatte öfters mal einen biss an beiden Ruten )


----------



## Bergtroll112 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

http://www.crossdata-tools.de/nanoh...?info=p550_PVC-Rohr-2mm-Au-endurchmesser.html

Da findet man ein 2mm Rörchen !!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. November 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

Moin moin,

Also ich weis nicht .........

Ich habe dieses Jahr die ersten "Stippangler" am Strand angetroffen.
*Das das alles funktioniert - keine Frage.* Nur , bei Wind und Welle da sind mir die Stippen zu feinfühlig und bei ruhiger See sehe ich an meinen Ruten die feinen Bisse auch so.
Da erschließt sich für mich nicht so der richtige Nutzen. Oder habe ich noch irgenteinen Vorteil übersehen??


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

das sehe ich ähnlich,ich bleib bei altbewärter methode


----------



## Schmale (1. September 2013)

*AW: Bzgl Stippen als Bissanzeiger*

hab es letztes jahr auch nicht für allzu toll befunden...

bei badewannenbedingungen nachmittags auf butt ist es okay, aber alles andere, naja...


----------

